# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  موقف الإمام الألباني من حلق الشارب الذي شاع في هذا الزمان بين السلفيين

## غالب الساقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمفسرالإمام الألباني في آداب الزفاف قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "أنهكوا الشوارب" بقوله : 
"أي : بالغوا في القص ومثله " جزوا " والمراد المبالغة في قص ما طال على الشفة لا حلق الشارب كله فإنه خلاف السنة العملية الثابتة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولهذا لما سئل مالك عمن يحفي شاربه ؟ قال : أرى أن يوجع ضربا وقال لمن يحلق شاربه : هذه بدعة ظهرت في الناس رواه البيهقي وانظر " فتح الباري " ( 10 / 285 - 286 ) ولهذا كان مالك وافر الشارب ولما سئل عن ذلك قال : حدثني زيد بن أسلم عن عامر بن عبد الله بن الزبير أن عمر رضي الله عنه كان إذا غضب فتل شاربه ونفخ رواه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " بسند صحيح وروى هو وأبو زرعة في " تاريخه " والبيهقي : أن خمسة من الصحابة كانوا يقمون ( أي يستأصلون ) شواربهم يقمون مع طرف الشفة " . وسنده حسن انتهى كلام شيخنا الألباني .
وقد سمعته في شريط يحتج لرأيه بحديث المغيرة بن شعبة في سنن أبي داود وغيره قال : "وكان شاربي وفى فقصه لي [ يعني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ] على سواك أو قال أقصه لك على سواك ". صححه الألباني .
وقد سألته في الهاتف عمن يخفف شاربه تخفيفا قريبا من الحلق فقال هو كالحلق .
وكان شيخنا الألباني رحمه الله شديد النهي عن حلق الشارب أو تخفيفه قريبا من الحلق حتى إنني دخلت عليه في مرض موته وقد أنهكه المرض وكان معنا رجل قد حف شاربه بما يشبه الحلق فنهاه عن ذلك وبين له أنه خلاف المشروع .
فالنصيحة لإخواني السلفيين أن يتركوا ما شاع بينهم في هذا الوقت من تخفيف الشارب بما يشبه الحلق فإنه تشويه في خلق الإنسان ولا يحتجوا بفعل ابن عمر رضي الله عنه لأنه قد خالفه أبوه وغيره من الصحابة وحديث المغيرة يدل على أن السنة في الشارب كما قال الإمام مالك ومالك كان يأخذ مثل ذلك عن أهل المدينة .
وحلق الشارب أو تخفيفه بما يشبه الحلق فيه تشويه للخلقة ولا ينبغي أن يرى السلفيون في منظر مشوه . 
والله تعالى أعلم
كتبه غالب الساقي المشرف على موقع روضة السلفيين www.salafien.com

----------


## أشجعي

رحم الله شيخنا الألباني وجزاك الله خير الجزاء,
ولكن كلام الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله ليس حجة في الباب, فهناك كثير من العلماء فسروا حف الشارب بأخذ ما غطى الشفتين ومنهم من قال يؤخذ حتى يظهر بياض الجلد او البشرة ومنهم من قال بالاستئصال وهذا هو الذي كرهه الامام مالك,

والأمر فيه سعة فلا تحجره, وها هو الشيخ الحويني وهو من تلاميذ الألباني يقول أن الحف هو السنة.
وفعل الصحابي لا يكون حجة على صحابي آخر,
تستطيع ان تقول لي ان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه هو أحد الخلفاء الراشدين و "عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين.."
وأستطيع ان أقول لك ان بن عمر كان أكثر صحابي تشبها برسول الله حتى انه كان يقلده في الحركات.
ولكن بالنهاية ليس بين أيدينا إلا فعل الصحابة والله أعلم,

فلا تلزمني بما أخذت أنت به.

----------


## محمد س

ما ذكره الفقيه المحدث  العالم الشيخ محمد ناصرالدين الالباني-رحمه الله- من أدلة وآثار صحيحة يزيد قوة حجة ما يذهب اليه من ان حف الشارب مقصوده هو القص وليس الحلق الكامل ..فرحم الله الشيخ ونفعه بعلمه ونفع المسلمين بعلمه آميــــــــــــ  ن

----------


## المقدسى

ما أعرفه أن هذه مسألة حلق الشارب بالكلية هي رواية مروية عن إبن عمر بل وكان قوم بذلك عند الحج أو العمرة 
بل وكان الإمام مالك قول بتعزيز من يفعل ذلك لأنه يرى بأن الحف هو القص لا الحلق ..!!
ولو نظرنا للمسألة من الناحية الجمالية سنجد أن القص أجمل ..

----------


## رودريقو البرازيلي

من دروس الشيخ محمد حسان

أما حكم الشارب من الناحية الفقهية فبعض أهل العلم كالإمام مالك يقول: لا يجوز حلق الشارب، بل قال: حالق الشارب يؤدب، لكنه قد خالف في ذلك كثيراً من أهل العلم، وأدلتهم صحيحة في هذه المسألة، إذ إنه ثبت عن عبد الله بن عمر رضوان الله عليه أنه كان يحلق الشارب حتى تظهر لحمة شفته العليا، وكان يتأول عبد الله بن عمر في ذلك حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( جزوا الشوارب ) والجز في لغة العرب معناه: الاستئصال، فكان يستأصل الشعر، ويترك شاربه محلوقاً يظهر لحم الشفة العليا، أما بعض أهل العلم فقد تأول حديث النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( قصوا الشوارب ) فترك الشارب على حالته هذه، وقصه من أسفل حتى تظهر الحافة العليا للشفة العليا، حتى لا يتشبه باليهود والنصارى، فهم يطلقون الشوارب ولا يحفونها.
والأمر فيه سعة، والخلاف في مسألة الحلق والترك خلاف معتبر كما يقول علماء الأصول، أما فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه كان يحفه دائماً من أعلى، بحيث تظهر حافة الشفة العليا له صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.

مصدر الكتاب : دروس صوتية قام بتفريغها موقع الشبكة الإسلامية

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيكم
المسالة خلاف بين اهل العلم،والذي عليه كثير من اهل العلم ان الإحفاء أفضل وهو مذهب أبو حنيفة ومحمد والمزني صاحب الشافعي بل ونسبه الشوكاني للشافعي واختاره ابن القيم والشوكاني وغيره من اهل العلم

----------


## غالب الساقي

أنقل لكم ردي على بعض الإخوة في بعض المنتديات لعل فيه ما ينفع وهو مجموعة ردود وتعقيبات 
الرد الأول :
أخي بارك الله فيك القطعة التالية من كلامي أنا : فالنصيحة لإخواني السلفيين أن يتركوا ما شاع بينهم في هذا الوقت من تخفيف الشارب بما يشبه الحلق فإنه تشويه في خلق الإنسان ولا يحتجوا بفعل ابن عمر رضي الله عنه لأنه قد خالفه أبوه وغيره من الصحابة وحديث المغيرة يدل على أن السنة في الشارب كما قال الإمام مالك ومالك كان يأخذ مثل ذلك عن أهل المدينة .
وحلق الشارب أو تخفيفه بما يشبه الحلق فيه تشويه للخلقة ولا ينبغي أن يرى السلفيون في منظر مشوه . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
وقد تبعت في ذلك الإمام مالك فإنه كان يرى أن حلق الشارب تشويه وهو أمر واضح مشاهد قال ابن القيم في في زاد المعاد - (ج 1 / ص 171):
واختلف السلف في قص الشارب و حلقه أيهما أفضل ؟ فقال مالك في موطئه : يؤخذ من الشارب حتى تبدو أطراف الشفه وهو الإطار ولا يجزه فيمثل بنفسه وذكر ابن عبد الحكم عن مالك قال : يحفي الشارب ويعفي اللحى وليس إحفاء الشارب حلقه وأرى أن يؤدب من حلق شاربه وقال ابن القاسم عنه : إحفاء الشارب وحلقه عندي مثلة قال مالك : وتفسير حديث النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في إحفاء الشارب إنما هو الإطار وكان يكره أن يؤخذ من أعلاه وقال : أشهد في حلق الشارب أنه بدعة وأرى أن يوجع ضربا من فعله قال مالك : وكان عمر بن الخطاب إذا كربه أمر نفخ فجعل رجله بردائه وهو يفتل شاربه وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز : السنة في الشارب الإطار " انتهى لاحظ أخي قوله فيمثل بنفسه أي يشوه نفسه . ولاحظ إنكار الإمام مالك للحلق والظاهر أنه أخذه عن أهل المدينة مع ما ورد عن عمر رضي الله عنه وغيره كما ذكر الألباني مع حديث المغيرة بن شعبة .
فالذي يظهر قوة رأي مالك والألباني في هذه المسألة لكون حالق الشارب أو من خففه تخفيفا يشبه الحلق يكون ذا صورة مشوهة هذا واقع محسوس حتى إنني لا أستطيع أن أملأ عيني من صورته والله تعالى أعلم تبقى المسألة خلافية وفيها مجال للاجتهاد ولكن الترجيح لا بد منه حتى يعرف المسلم بم يأخذ ولا يحتار في هذه المسألة .
وقد أحزنني انتشار ما يشبه حلق الشارب بين السلفيين بعد أن كان يتميز بذلك الصوفية عنهم ولست مشنعا عليهم في ذلك فهم على رأي معتبر ولكن جميل بهم أن يراجعوا في المسألة أكثر ويلاحظوا أمورا قد يكونون سهوا عنها لا سيما وإمام من أئمة العصر الألباني رحمه الله ينكر ذلك تبعا لإمام دار الهجرة والله تعالى أعلم .
الرد الثاني :
قال أخونا زوايا حفظه الله : 
"عظيم أخي..نقل جميل...
أخي رحمني الله وإياك وأعانني وإيا لفعل الخير...
أنتياأخي في واد ومن ذكرتهم من أهل العلم المتقدمين في واد آخر...
فالمسألة فيالأصل عند من ذكرتهم بين أمرين فقط وهما( قص الشارب وحلقه).
وأما هذا التقسيمالذي أسميه أنا تكلفا وتنطعا وهو (تخفيف الشارب بما يشبه الحلق) فلم يرد البتة فيمانقلته إلينا، = أن القص قص والحلق حلق.انتهى ".


الجواب عليه
أبو معاوية : بل هي مسألة مطروحة عند أهل العلم وقد سبق فيما مضى عن الإمام مالك : " وكان يكره أن يؤخذ من أعلاه" 
وقد جاء في الفواكه الدواني على رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني - (ج 8 / ص 183):
" فَتَلَخَّصَ أَنَّ السُّنَّةَ عِنْدَ مَالِكٍ قَصُّ طَرَفِ الشَّارِبِ فَقَطْ ، وَأَمَّا قَصُّ جَمِيعِهِ فَمَكْرُوهٌ عِنْدَهُ وَعِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ ، وَأَمَّا جَزُّهُ فَهُوَ حَرَامٌ عِنْدَهُ "

قال زوايا : ومن هنا بطل ادعاء اتباعك للإمام مالك فيالقول بأن التخفيف بما يقارب الحلق تشويه، فإن مدار كلام الإمام مالك علىالحلق..

الجواب
قال أبو معاوية : هذا خطأ منك في فهم كلامي السابق فالذي قلته كما يلي : "وقد تبعت في ذلك الإمام مالك فإنه كان يرى أن حلق الشارب تشويهوهو أمر واضح مشاهد "
قال زوايا : قال رحمه الله تعالى: (ولا يجزّه فيمثل بنفسه)
ياأستاذ هلا عرفت لناقوله (ولا يجزّه) هل هو التخفيف بما يقارب الحلق؟

الجواب :
قال أبو معاوية :هذا الكلام مبني على ادعاءك السابق المبني على فهم خاطئ . ................
قال زوايا : وأيضاهناك تلاعب منك أخي بلفظ الإمام مالك.
قال رحمه الله: (ولا يجزّه فيمثل بنفسه) قلت: أي يشوه نفسه.
أخي الكريم! هل التمثل والتشوه مترادفان عندك؟ألا ترىأنك تلاعبت بلفظ الإمام مالك؟
الجواب : 
قال أبو معاوية : هذا معروف عند الفقهاء وأهل العلم وطلبته أن المثلة هي التشويه فليس هو من التلاعب في شيء وأستغرب لهذه اللهجة .وأرجو أن توضح لنا معنا المثلة في كلام الإمام مالك حتى ينجلي الغبار ......................
قال زوايا : آه كدت أنسى..
سألتكسابقا ولم تجب، فها أنا أكرر نفس السؤال:
هل عمربن الخطاب والصحابة الذين خالفواعبدالله بن عمر ، هل أنكروا عليه أم لا؟

الجواب :
الاحتجاج بفعلهم رضي الله عنهم على أن السنة هو قص ما طال على الشفه وأنه أولى من رأي ابن عمر رضي الله عنه لكون فعلهم هو الذي يوافق حديث المغيرة وأزيدك هنا أن اختيار مالك في ذلك هو اختيار النووي رحمهم الله جميعا فقد قال رحمه الله في شرح مسلم - (ج 1 / ص 418) :
وَالْمُخْتَار فِي الشَّارِب تَرْكُ الِاسْتِئْصَال وَالِاقْتِصَار عَلَى مَا يَبْدُو بِهِ طَرَف الشَّفَة . وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَم ...............
قال زويا : ( أخي الكريم كلمة (التشوه للصورة) فيمن خفف شاربه قريبا من الحلق ، هل تعلم أحدا من أهل العلم من قالبها؟

الجواب :
هذا أمر محسوس يدل عليه الحس وهل عندك نص من العلماء يذكرون فيه إجماع أهل العلم على أنه ليس تشويها . 
وقد سألت شيخنا الألباني عن تخفيف الشارب بما يشبه الحلق فقال هو كالحلق .
وإذا كان الناظر إذا نظر إلى من خفف شاربه بما يشبه الحلق يظن أنه حالق لشاربه ولا يكاد يميز بين الأمرين فلم كان الحلق تشويها وما هو مثل الحلق من القص ليس تشويها .
هذا ما عندي وأتوقف هنا ولا أتابع محافظة على الوقت وإشغالا له بما هو أنفع .
وأخيرا أنبه لا يجوز للسلفيين أن يقدح بعضهم ببعض بسبب هذه المسألة ولكن لا بأس بأن يبين كل طالب علم أو عالم رأيه بيانا مجردا عن الطعن والقدح .
الرد الثالث :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وأحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك
بالنسبة لكون ما يشبه الحلق تشويها قد سبق توضيحه وهو أمر محسوس لا يحتاج إلى إقناع عقلي 
واستلازمك من التشويه التحريم ليس بواضح وهل أنت ترى كل تشويه محرما ؟ أرجو توضيح ذلك .
وأما بالنسبة لرأيك في التشدد
فإن الترجيح في المسائل الخلافية بالنص والحس والعقل لا يعد تشددا وهو السبيل الذي يجري عليه من نتبعهم من العلماء بل هو من النصيحة ونفعه ملموس .
ولا يزال أهل الفقه يذكرون المسائل الفقهية في كتبهم ويستدلون لها بأنواع الأدلة ويردون على من يخالفهم الرأي ولولا ذلك لضاعت مسائل علمية كثيرة بحجة أنها مسائل خلافية .
والإخوة الذين تتابعوا على شبه حلق الشارب أو حلقه لا يفعلونه لأنهم يرون الجواز فقط بل هم يرون الاستحباب في الأغلب 
فإذا علموا أن الاستحباب هو في قص ما زاد على الشفه وأنه اختيار الشيخ الألباني تبعا للإمام مالك والنووي فإن كثيرا منهم 
سيفعلون ذلك دون اهتمام بكون القص المبالغ فيه الذي يشبه الحلق هل يلحق بالحلق أم يأخذ حكم الكراهة أو الجواز .
فالمهم هو معرفة الأمر المستحب في ذلك .
ثم التنبيه إلى قضية التشويه تستدعي من الإخوة أن يلتفتوا إلى ذلك ويحرصوا على عدم الظهور بصورة مشوهة .
فلعلهم صاروا إلى شبه الحلق لظنهم أنه سنة فلم يرغبوا في تركه مع كونهم يشعرون أنه تشويه فإذا علموا خلاف ما يظنون من السنة المؤيدة بالفطرة فيما يظهر والله أعلم رجعوا إليها.
وأؤكد مشددا لا يجوز الهجر ولا التشهير بمن يرى خلاف هذا القول وإني لأعلم أن منهم فضلاء نفعهم كبير جزاهم الله خيرا وهي من المسائل التي يسوغ فيها الخلاف .
ولكن التوضيح والبيان بالأدلة النقلية والحسية ليس من ذلك التشدد في شيء بل هو داخل في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله ". رواه مسلم .
وقوله : "الدين النصيحة"
وتأييد النص بالحس والفطرة والعقل من مسالك العلماء الذين هم قدوتنا لكون ذلك كله لا يكون إلا موافقا للنص ولا يمكن أن يتعارض معه .
هذا ما يبدو لي في هذه المسألة فإن كان صوابا فمن الله وإن كان خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان . 
وابن عمر رضي الله عنه ومن معه من الصحابة الكرام 
ما دام أنه خالفهم آخرون 
من الصحابة وجاء حديث المغيرة موافقا لرأيهم فلا يكون فعلهم حجة في الاستحباب 
وعلى كل حال فرأي الصحابي ليس بحجة إذا خالفه صحابي آخر فما بالك إذا خالفه فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في حديث المغيرة .
وإذا كنا لم نأخذ برأيه رضي الله عنه في تتبعه آثار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمخالفة أبيه له فلم نأخذ برأيه هنا مع مخالفة أبيه له أيضا وهو من الخلفاء الراشدين ووجود أكثر من مرجح للرأي الذي يخالفه . 
وأضيف هنا كلاما لشيخنا الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الضعيفة
(ج / ص 3):
"وإذا عرفت ما تقدم ؛ يتبين لك أن الإحفاء غير ثابت عن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم فعلاً ، وإنما ثبت عن بعض الصحابة ، كما ثبت عن بعضهم خلافه ، وهو إحفاء ما على طرف الشفة ، وهو الذي [ثبت] من فعله صلي الله عليه وسلم في شارب المغيرة كما سيأتي بعد صفحات . وهذا الإحفاء هو المراد بالأحاديث القولية الآمرة بالإحفاء وما في معناها ، وليس أخذ الشارب كله ؛ لمنافاته لقوله صلي الله عليه وسلم :
"من لم يأخذ من شاربه ...". والأحاديث يفسر بعضها بعضاً ، وهو الذي اختاره الإمام مالك ، ثم النووي وغيره ، وهو الصواب إن شاء الله تعالى " انتهى كلام شيخنا رحمه الله .
وقال الحافظ ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في التمهيد - (ج 21 / ص 66) : إنما في هذا الباب أصلان أحدهما أحفوا الشوارب وهو لفظ مجمل محتمل للتأويل والثاني قص الشارب وهو مفسر والمفسر يقضي على المجمل مع ما روي فيه أن إبراهيم أول من قص شاربه وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قص الشارب من الفطرة يعني فطرة الإسلام وهو عمل أهل المدينة وهو أولى ما قيل به في هذا الباب والله الموفق للصواب "
وأما ظنك أن النهي عن تخفيف الشارب بما يشبه الحلق تنطع فهو خلاف قول من رأى استحباب أخذ ما طال على الشفه فهو عندهم خلاف السنة وخلاف من صرح بكراهته كمالك والليث .
فقد جاء في التمهيد - (ج 21 / ص 64):
"وذكر ابن وهب عن الليث بن سعد قال لا أحب لأحد أن يحلق شاربه جدا حتى يبدو الجلد وأكرهه ولكن يقصر الذي على طرف الشارب وأكره أن يكون طويل الشاربين"
وسبق أنني نقلت عن شيخنا أنني سألته عنه فقال هو كالحلق .
فهل من التنطع توضيح مسألة فقهية وبيانها للناس كل بما يترجح عنده لا سيما في مسألة تعم بها البلوى وقد حصل فيها تحول عند إخواننا على خلاف ما رأينا عليه علماءنا الكبار فقد رأيت مشايخنا ابن باز وابن عثيمين والألباني واللحيدان والفوزان وعبد المحسن العباد وابن جبرين من حيث الفعل على غير هذه الصورة التي شاعت الآن بين السلفيين وإن كنت أعذرهم ولكن النصيحة طيبة .
أسأل الله الهداية والسداد لي ولإخواني جميعا .
الرد الرابع :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك 
القاعدة عند العلماء أن رأي الصحابي ليس بحجة إذا خالفه حديث مرفوع أو أثر صحابي آخر وكفى .
والصحابي الذي لا نأخذ برأيه أخذا برأي صحابي آخر نلتمس له العذر فلو صح إلزامك لي للزم من ذلك أن العلماء الذين كرهوا الأخذ من أعلى الشارب كمالك والليث يلمزون هؤلاء الصحابة الأجلاء بأنهم يتركون السنة ويأخذون بما هو مكروه . إن قصدا بالكراهة المعنى الاصطلاحي .
ويلزمك أن العلماء الذين عدوا التعريف بدعة مبدعين لمن قال به من الصحابة كابن عباس رضي الله عن الصحابة أجمعين .
وكل سني يرجح قول صحابي على صحابي آخر فهو يعتقد بأن الصحابي الذي خالفه معذور ومجتهد مأجور مع كونه ليس معصوما .
وإنكار الأمر المحسوس غير مقدور عليه وهو من المكابرة هذه بالنسبة لي أنا فإن كان حسك يختلف فبين ذلك ووضحه .
ثم إن التشويه الحاصل لمن حف شاربه بما يشبه الحلق هو في الأغلب وليس دائما كما هو مشاهد .
وإن من فعل فعلا يبدو من التشويه معتقدا أنه السنة يمدح ولا يلام فقد يرد الشرع بما فيه مفسدة ليدرأ مفسدة أعظم ولكن النقاش في أصل المسألة هل هذا الفعل من السنة أم لا فإن كان من السنة فعلناه ولا ننظر إلى التشويه وإن كان أمرا محسوسا وإن لم يكن من السنة تركناه ونظرنا إلى أنه تشويه إن كان الحس يدل عليه .
وأنا لا أنكر الخلاف في المسألة ولكن ألفت النظر إلى قول بدأ يترك حديثا مع قوة دليله وتعليله والله أعلم .
وأضيف هنا فائدة جديدة جاء في الجوهر النقي لابن التركماني - (ج 1 / ص 150):
" قال * (باب كيف الأخذ من الشارب) (ذكر) فيه (عن عبد العزيز الاويسى قال ذكر مالك إحفاء بعض الناس شواربهم فقال ينبغى أن يضرب من صنع ذلك فليس حديث النبي عليه السلام في الإحفاء ولكن يبدى حرف الشفتين والفم * قال مالك حلق الشارب بدعة ظهرت في الناس * قال البيهقى) كأنه حمل الإحفاء المأمور به في الخبر على الأخذ من الشارب بالجز دون الحلق وإنكاره وقع للحلق دون الإحفاء والوهم وقع من الراوى عنه في إنكار الإحفاء مطلقا) * قلت * قول مالك ولكن يبدى حرف الشفتين والفم معناه يترك الباقي وذلك دليل على أنه أنكر الإحفاء مطلقا سواء كان بالحلق أو بالجز فلا وهم من الراوى ويدل عليه أيضا ما حكى ابن القاسم عنه أنه قال إحفاء الشارب عندي مثلة وقوله في الموطأ يؤخذ من الشارب حتى يبدو طرف الشفة وهو الإطار ولا يجزه فيمثل بنفسه *" انتهى من الجوهر النقي . نسأل الله الهداية والسداد والمغفرة والمعذرة لكل مجتهد !
الرد الخامس :
جزاك الله خيرا 
فتوى اللجنة الدائمة سبق الجواب عليهاضمن الكلام السابق وهو أنني لا أنكر الخلاف في المسألة ولكن هم أجازوا الأمرين ومن حيث العمل رأيت الشيخ ابن باز وابن عثيمين لا يحفون وكذلك الفوزان واللحيدان وعبد المحسن العباد على خلاف ما صرنا نشاهده من إخواننا ثم إن الألباني رأيه سبق وهو لا يرى أنه خلاف تنوع 
ولي الحق أن أختار من أقوال علمائي ما أراه أرجح دليلا وإذا كانت اللجنة رأت الأمرين والألباني رأى أمرا واحدا فلم لا تأخذ بالقدر المشترك بينهم الذي تكون فيه على كلا القولين مطبقا للسنة والتشويه الحاصل ليس رأيا لي ولكن حس والحس لا يمكن للإنسان أن يتراجع عنه وعلى كل حال أنا لم أركز على قضية التشويه ولكن ذكرتها تبعا لا أصلا ولكن الراد يجعلها وكأنها الأصل في كلامي ويركز عليها ويترك التركيز على أصل المسألة فمسألة التشويه ما هي إلا ذكر حكمة للحكم الشرعي وكل مسلم في الليل والنهار يذكر ما يظهر له من حكم الشريعة ولا يقال له من ذكر هذه الحكمة وما الدليل عليها من النقل . إذا ما كانت موافقة للواقع .
وإذا كان الإمام مالك صرح بأن حلق الشارب بدعة ومثلة وقد ذكر ابن التركماني أن الحف عنده والحلق سواء وذكرت في كلامي السابق عن بعض المالكية أن مالكا يرى تحريم الحلق وكراهة الحف وكذلك الليث يصرح بكراهة ذلك ولا ندري ما قصد بالكراهة المعنى الاصطلاحي أم غيره فالقول بالكراهة قول معتبر فليس على من يرى هذه الكراهة ضير أن يوضح ذلك 
ولا ينبغي أن يؤخذ من كلامه كلمة قالها تبعا ليس أصلا ويدندن حولها ولا يناقش أصل المسألة
من حيث ورودها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هل ورد عنه هذا الحف الذي هو شبيه بالحلق أم خلاف ذلك فهذه المسألة كان ينبغي أن يدور حولها النقاش أما أن يقول شخص أنا في حسي وبصري ومشاهدتي أرى ذلك تشويها فهذا يترك للقارئ هو يحكم بنفسه ولا يقال له أخطأ القائل أو أصاب فالحس أمر لا يحتاج إلى استدلال .
وأما الأخوة الإسلامية فهي كما قلت لا شك لا تنقض عراها لمسألة فقهية لا سيما في مسألة اختلف فيها الصحابة بل تزداد تشبثا وقوة .
وأنا لا ألزمك برأيي كما أنت لا تلزمني برأيك وإنما كل يوضح ما عنده من العلم بدون إلزام .
وأشاركك الرأي أن هذا القدر من المحاورة كاف فقد بين كل رأيه والله أعلم بالصواب وإليه المرجع والمآب .

----------


## عبد الله نياوني

أخي غالب ! السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد شهدت نقاشك مع الأخ  زوايا في منتدى (مشكاة) وكانت لي مداخلة -ناصحا لك-  وهنا  نقلت  ردودك على مداخلتي دون أن تسمح للقارئ ما قاله محاورك وهذا -ليس إنصافا- وعليه أعيد مرتبا الحوار ...

قال غالب الساقي:
كتبه غالب الساقي المشرف على موقع روضة السلفيين www.salafien.com
........................
فالنصيحة لإخواني السلفيين أن يتركوا ما شاع بينهم في هذا الوقت من تخفيف الشارب بما يشبه الحلق فإنه تشويه في خلق الإنسان ......
....................
وحلق الشارب أو تخفيفه بما يشبه الحلق فيه تشويه للخلقة ولا ينبغي أن يرى السلفيون في منظر مشوه . 
والله تعالى أعلم  

.............................
قال عبدالله نياوني:
أخي الفاضل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
جزاك الله خيرا على مقالك ونفع بك الأمة الإسلامية..
ولكن الواقع أنك قد بالغت في الأمر، فلو كان تشددك بخصوص المحلقين للشوارب لكنت في ذلك متبعا للإمام مالك،وأما أن يكون بخصوص المحفين إحفاءا دانيا من الحلق أو النتف فهو مبالغة إن لم أقل -تنطعا- وخاصة أنك تزعم أنه مشوه للخلقة،مع أن حتى حلقه من أصله لم يتشدد فيه إلا الإمام مالك فقط، بل هو أي الإحفاء مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة وكذا الحنابلة، وقد اعتمدوا في ذلك على ظاهر الأدلة الواردة في الباب..
والإحفاء مذهب كثير من الصحابة منهم أبوهريرة وابن عمر إلا أن الأخير كان مبالغا فيه....
وأيضا يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله في الهدي: 
واختلف السلف في قص الشارب حلقه أيهما أفضل؟...فتدبر معي قوله (واختلف السلف) وهذا الإختلاف بين القص والحلق...وسماهم بـ(السلف).
وأنت تقول -مع الأسف- بأن حلق الشارب أو تخفيفه بما يشبه الحلق فيه تشويه للخلقة ولا ينبغي أن يرى السلفيون في صورة مشوه..
لا أريد -الآن- التدخل في نقاشكم، ولكن رائدي من وراءه، بيان عدم ورود، ما قاله الأخ الفاضل من دعوى..(تشويه الخلقة ) لمن خفف الشارب قريبا من الحلق..
لأن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام رتب العقاب على أي عمل،مشوه للخلقة وتشويه الخلقة تغيير لها..فتنبهوا
قال تعالى مبينا لنا من مكائد الشيطان (ولآمرنهم فليغيرن خلق الله ومن يتخذ الشيطان وليا من دون الله فقد خسر خسرانا مبيبا) سورة النساء.
وثبت في الحديث فيما معناه (لعن الله المغيرين لخلق الله).
فلا ينبغي القول إن حلق الشارب مشوه للخلقة بل هو خلاف للراجح، فما بالك بالقول به في حق من خففه قريبا من الحلق؟!!!علما أن ابن عمر كان يفعله وهو صحابي جليل من دون نكير..
لطفا...أخي الكريم تقبل هذا التدخل والتعليق الموجز من أخيك في الله، وبقلب منشرح، فلا تنظرن بعد اليوم إلى أخيك السلفي المخالف في المسألة، أنه مشوه لخلقته فالمسألة من المسائل الفرعية المختلف فيها...
وجزاك الله خيرا..
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوك في الدين والعقيدة أبوعبدالرحمن عبدالله نياوني
 التوقيع
أبوعبدالرحمن عبدالله نياوني 
   ..............................  ............
...........................
قال غالب الساقي:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وأحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك
بالنسبة لكون ما يشبه الحلق تشويها قد سبق توضيحه وهو أمر محسوس لا يحتاج إلى إقناع عقلي 
واستلازمك من التشويه التحريم ليس بواضح وهل أنت ترى كل تشويه محرما ؟ أرجو توضيح ذلك .
وأما بالنسبة لرأيك في التشدد
فإن الترجيح في المسائل الخلافية بالنص والحس والعقل لا يعد تشددا وهو السبيل الذي يجري عليه من نتبعهم من العلماء بل هو من النصيحة ونفعه ملموس .
ولا يزال أهل الفقه يذكرون المسائل الفقهية في كتبهم ويستدلون لها بأنواع الأدلة ويردون على من يخالفهم الرأي ولولا ذلك لضاعت مسائل علمية كثيرة بحجة أنها مسائل خلافية .
والإخوة الذين تتابعوا على شبه حلق الشارب أو حلقه لا يفعلونه لأنهم يرون الجواز فقط بل هم يرون الاستحباب في الأغلب 
فإذا علموا أن الاستحباب هو في قص ما زاد على الشفه وأنه اختيار الشيخ الألباني تبعا للإمام مالك والنووي فإن كثيرا منهم 
سيفعلون ذلك دون اهتمام بكون القص المبالغ فيه الذي يشبه الحلق هل يلحق بالحلق أم يأخذ حكم الكراهة أو الجواز .
فالمهم هو معرفة الأمر المستحب في ذلك .
ثم التنبيه إلى قضية التشويه تستدعي من الإخوة أن يلتفتوا إلى ذلك ويحرصوا على عدم الظهور بصورة مشوهة .
فلعلهم صاروا إلى شبه الحلق لظنهم أنه سنة فلم يرغبوا في تركه مع كونهم يشعرون أنه تشويه فإذا علموا خلاف ما يظنون من السنة المؤيدة بالفطرة فيما يظهر والله أعلم رجعوا إليها.
وأؤكد مشددا لا يجوز الهجر ولا التشهير بمن يرى خلاف هذا القول وإني لأعلم أن منهم فضلاء نفعهم كبير جزاهم الله خيرا وهي من المسائل التي يسوغ فيها الخلاف .
ولكن التوضيح والبيان بالأدلة النقلية والحسية ليس من ذلك التشدد في شيء بل هو داخل في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله ". رواه مسلم .
وقوله : "الدين النصيحة"
وتأييد النص بالحس والفطرة والعقل من مسالك العلماء الذين هم قدوتنا لكون ذلك كله لا يكون إلا موافقا للنص ولا يمكن أن يتعارض معه .
هذا ما يبدو لي في هذه المسألة فإن كان صوابا فمن الله وإن كان خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان . 
وابن عمر رضي الله عنه ومن معه من الصحابة الكرام 
ما دام أنه خالفهم آخرون 
من الصحابة وجاء حديث المغيرة موافقا لرأيهم فلا يكون فعلهم حجة في الاستحباب 
وعلى كل حال فرأي الصحابي ليس بحجة إذا خالفه صحابي آخر فما بالك إذا خالفه فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في حديث المغيرة .
وإذا كنا لم نأخذ برأيه رضي الله عنه في تتبعه آثار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمخالفة أبيه له فلم نأخذ برأيه هنا مع مخالفة أبيه له أيضا وهو من الخلفاء الراشدين ووجود أكثر من مرجح للرأي الذي يخالفه . 
وأضيف هنا كلاما لشيخنا الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الضعيفة
(ج / ص 3):
"وإذا عرفت ما تقدم ؛ يتبين لك أن الإحفاء غير ثابت عن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم فعلاً ، وإنما ثبت عن بعض الصحابة ، كما ثبت عن بعضهم خلافه ، وهو إحفاء ما على طرف الشفة ، وهو الذي [ثبت] من فعله صلي الله عليه وسلم في شارب المغيرة كما سيأتي بعد صفحات . وهذا الإحفاء هو المراد بالأحاديث القولية الآمرة بالإحفاء وما في معناها ، وليس أخذ الشارب كله ؛ لمنافاته لقوله صلي الله عليه وسلم :
"من لم يأخذ من شاربه ...". والأحاديث يفسر بعضها بعضاً ، وهو الذي اختاره الإمام مالك ، ثم النووي وغيره ، وهو الصواب إن شاء الله تعالى " انتهى كلام شيخنا رحمه الله .
وقال الحافظ ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في التمهيد - (ج 21 / ص 66) : إنما في هذا الباب أصلان أحدهما أحفوا الشوارب وهو لفظ مجمل محتمل للتأويل والثاني قص الشارب وهو مفسر والمفسر يقضي على المجمل مع ما روي فيه أن إبراهيم أول من قص شاربه وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قص الشارب من الفطرة يعني فطرة الإسلام وهو عمل أهل المدينة وهو أولى ما قيل به في هذا الباب والله الموفق للصواب "
وأما ظنك أن النهي عن تخفيف الشارب بما يشبه الحلق تنطع فهو خلاف قول من رأى استحباب أخذ ما طال على الشفه فهو عندهم خلاف السنة وخلاف من صرح بكراهته كمالك والليث .
فقد جاء في التمهيد - (ج 21 / ص 64):
"وذكر ابن وهب عن الليث بن سعد قال لا أحب لأحد أن يحلق شاربه جدا حتى يبدو الجلد وأكرهه ولكن يقصر الذي على طرف الشارب وأكره أن يكون طويل الشاربين"
وسبق أنني نقلت عن شيخنا أنني سألته عنه فقال هو كالحلق .
فهل من التنطع توضيح مسألة فقهية وبيانها للناس كل بما يترجح عنده لا سيما في مسألة تعم بها البلوى وقد حصل فيها تحول عند إخواننا على خلاف ما رأينا عليه علماءنا الكبار فقد رأيت مشايخنا ابن باز وابن عثيمين والألباني واللحيدان والفوزان وعبد المحسن العباد وابن جبرين من حيث الفعل على غير هذه الصورة التي شاعت الآن بين السلفيين وإن كنت أعذرهم ولكن النصيحة طيبة .
أسأل الله الهداية والسداد لي ولإخواني جميعا .
 ..............................  ....
قال عبدالله نياوني:
أخي الفاضل !غالب
حفظك الله ورعاك وسدد في طريق الخير خطاك..
أخي الكريم! إن غايتي في مداخلتي،هي الهمس في أذنك نصحا مني لك لله، أن تستعمل ما استعمله مشائخنا في مثل هذه المسائل الفرعية، قل مثلا: الراجح في المسألة ...المختار عند المحققين...الصوا   الذي تؤيده الأدلة...وغيرها من الألفاظ..
فالقول بـ(التشويه للخلقة) لم يقل به أحد البتة في من (خفف لحيته قريبا من الحلق)..فهل يصح أن نقول إن كلا من سهل بن سعد وعبدالله بن عمر وجابر وأبي هريرة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، كانوا -يشوهون خلقتهم- فإذا كان الجواب عندك بنعم..
فهل يصح أن يقرهم على ذلك بقية الصحابة؟ إذ لم يرد فيما أعلم إنكار عليهم لصنيعهم هذا...
وثبت أن الأثرم قال: كان الإمام أحمد يحفه بشدة .اهـ
وهنا أنقل لك فتوى اللجنةالدائمة للإفتاء برئاسة ابن باز رحمه الله
وقد سئلت اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء : ورد في عدة أحاديث : (قصوا الشارب) فهل الحلق يختلف عن القص ؟ وبعض الناس يقص من أول شاربه مما يلي شفته العليا ، ويترك شعر شاربه ، تقريباً يقص نصف الشارب ، ويترك الباقي ، فهل هذا هو المعنى ؟ أو ينهك الشارب أي : يحلق جميعه؟ أرجو الإفادة عن الطريقة التي يقص الشارب بها .
فأجابت 
"دلت الأحاديث الصحيحة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على مشروعية قص الشارب ، ومن ذلك : قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (قصوا الشوارب وأعفوا اللحى ؛ خالفوا المشركين) متفق على صحته ، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (جزوا الشوارب وأرخوا اللحى ؛ خالفوا المجوس) ، وفي بعضها : (أحفوا الشوارب) والإحفاء هو المبالغة في القص ، فمن جز الشارب حتى تظهر الشفة العليا أو أحفاه فلا حرج عليه ؛ لأن الأحاديث جاءت بالأمرين ، ولا يجوز ترك طرفي الشارب ، بل يقص الشارب كله ، أو يحفيه كله ؛ عملاً بالسنة" انتهى .
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز ... الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... الشيخ عبد الله بن قعود . "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (5/149) .

وهذا أيضا هو اختيار الطبري والقاضي عياض (أقصد جواز الوجهين) : الحف والقص ، ومال إليه الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه لله في "فتح الباري" (10/347) .
................
ومن هنا يتضح لك أخي الكريم!
أن الإختلاف في هذه المسألة من نوع اختلاف التنوع وليس اختلاف تضاد، فالأمر فيها متسع أخي الكريم..
........
وأنا في الواقع وقتي مزدحم كثيرا،ولا يسمح للخوض طويلا في المد والجزر، في مثل هكذا مسائل..
ولكني فقط أحببت أن تسحب-رجاءا- لا-أمرا- بهدوء، قولتك(تشويه للخلقة)لمن خفف قريبا من الحلق، وتكتفي بنصيحتك للعمل لما تراه راجحا،ولكن إن كنت مصرا على ما أنت عليه،فهو لك...
وأتركك مع صاحبك..
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله



التوقيع
أبوعبدالرحمن عبدالله نياوني   
   ..............................  ...
وقال غالب الساقي:

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك 
القاعدة عند العلماء أن رأي الصحابي ليس بحجة إذا خالفه حديث مرفوع أو أثر صحابي آخر وكفى .
والصحابي الذي لا نأخذ برأيه أخذا برأي صحابي آخر نلتمس له العذر فلو صح إلزامك لي للزم من ذلك أن العلماء الذين كرهوا الأخذ من أعلى الشارب كمالك والليث يلمزون هؤلاء الصحابة الأجلاء بأنهم يتركون السنة ويأخذون بما هو مكروه . إن قصدا بالكراهة المعنى الاصطلاحي .
ويلزمك أن العلماء الذين عدوا التعريف بدعة مبدعين لمن قال به من الصحابة كابن عباس رضي الله عن الصحابة أجمعين .
وكل سني يرجح قول صحابي على صحابي آخر فهو يعتقد بأن الصحابي الذي خالفه معذور ومجتهد مأجور مع كونه ليس معصوما .
وإنكار الأمر المحسوس غير مقدور عليه وهو من المكابرة هذه بالنسبة لي أنا فإن كان حسك يختلف فبين ذلك ووضحه .
ثم إن التشويه الحاصل لمن حف شاربه بما يشبه الحلق هو في الأغلب وليس دائما كما هو مشاهد .
وإن من فعل فعلا يبدو من التشويه معتقدا أنه السنة يمدح ولا يلام فقد يرد الشرع بما فيه مفسدة ليدرأ مفسدة أعظم ولكن النقاش في أصل المسألة هل هذا الفعل من السنة أم لا فإن كان من السنة فعلناه ولا ننظر إلى التشويه وإن كان أمرا محسوسا وإن لم يكن من السنة تركناه ونظرنا إلى أنه تشويه إن كان الحس يدل عليه .
وأنا لا أنكر الخلاف في المسألة ولكن ألفت النظر إلى قول بدأ يترك حديثا مع قوة دليله وتعليله والله أعلم .
وأضيف هنا فائدة جديدة جاء في الجوهر النقي لابن التركماني - (ج 1 / ص 150):
" قال * (باب كيف الأخذ من الشارب) (ذكر) فيه (عن عبد العزيز الاويسى قال ذكر مالك إحفاء بعض الناس شواربهم فقال ينبغى أن يضرب من صنع ذلك فليس حديث النبي عليه السلام في الإحفاء ولكن يبدى حرف الشفتين والفم * قال مالك حلق الشارب بدعة ظهرت في الناس * قال البيهقى) كأنه حمل الإحفاء المأمور به في الخبر على الأخذ من الشارب بالجز دون الحلق وإنكاره وقع للحلق دون الإحفاء والوهم وقع من الراوى عنه في إنكار الإحفاء مطلقا) * قلت * قول مالك ولكن يبدى حرف الشفتين والفم معناه يترك الباقي وذلك دليل على أنه أنكر الإحفاء مطلقا سواء كان بالحلق أو بالجز فلا وهم من الراوى ويدل عليه أيضا ما حكى ابن القاسم عنه أنه قال إحفاء الشارب عندي مثلة وقوله في الموطأ يؤخذ من الشارب حتى يبدو طرف الشفة وهو الإطار ولا يجزه فيمثل بنفسه *" انتهى من الجوهر النقي . نسأل الله الهداية والسداد والمغفرة والمعذرة لكل مجتهد ! 
 ..............................  .
وقال عبدالله نياوني:

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله...
أخي ما هذا التشبث بالرأي؟!!!
أخي لا أرى ما تراه تشويها إلا زينة إي والله..
أمرنا الحبيب المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام قائلا:
عن نافع عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "خالفوا المشركين وفِّروا اللحى وأحفوا الشوارب" وفي رواية عبيد الله بن عمر ابن نافع عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "انهكوا الشوارب وأعفو اللحى"البخاري، وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "جزوا الشوارب وأرخوا اللحى خالفوا المجوس"مسلم، وعنه رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "الفطرة خمس: الاختتان والاستحداد وقص الشارب وتقليم الأظافر ونتف الإبط)متفق عليه، وعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من الفطرة قص الشارب"البخاري
.........
هو كما ترى، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما علل الأمر بمخالفة المجوس والمشركين...
وأنت تجعل تركيزك وطاقتك على (تشويه الخلقة) هل غاب ذلك عن النبي وعن صحابته الكرام..!!
وأما تغليظ الإمام مالك فهو بخصوص الحلق يا أخي ،وإلا لكان مخالفا هو للنص
(جزوا الشوارب)..وحتى لو سلمنا جدلا، صحة تأويله (للجزو) فهل هو معصوم -وخاصة أن قوله هذا محتمل لوجهين كما نقلته لنا- 
وما موقفك أخي مما نقلته إليك من فتاوى الهيئة؟
هل سمعت أخي شيخنا الألباني رحمه الله رغم شدة كراهيته لحلق اللحية، يقول إنه تشويه للخلقة فضلا عن التخفيف...؟
أكرر أن التخفيف قريبا من الحلق بحسي ونظري زينة وجمال ونظافة وأستغرب جدا أنك تراه تشويها....
وعلى العموم ما كنت لأعلق أيضا بعد التعليق السالف لكنك أجبرتني له،حين أعرضت تماما عن فتوى اللجنة، واقتبست طرفا من تعليقي انتصارا لرأيك..(الغريب)..
وعلى العموم فنحن إخوة في الله، فأنا أتولاك وإن كنت تراني مشوها لخلقتي (ابتسامة) وجزاك الله خيرا..وأسأل الله أن يرينا الحق حقا ويرزقنا اتباعه..
وشكرالله لك
أخوك في الله:أبوعبدالرح  ن عبدالله نياوني الأعجمي الأفريقي الملقب بـ(سانوغو)



التوقيع
أبوعبدالرحمن عبدالله نياوني 
  
.............................
وقال غالب الساقي:

   جزاك الله خيرا 
فتوى اللجنة الدائمة سبق الجواب عليهاضمن الكلام السابق وهو أنني لا أنكر الخلاف في المسألة ولكن هم أجازوا الأمرين ومن حيث العمل رأيت الشيخ ابن باز وابن عثيمين لا يحفون وكذلك الفوزان واللحيدان وعبد المحسن العباد على خلاف ما صرنا نشاهده من إخواننا ثم إن الألباني رأيه سبق وهو لا يرى أنه خلاف تنوع 
ولي الحق أن أختار من أقوال علمائي ما أراه أرجح دليلا وإذا كانت اللجنة رأت الأمرين والألباني رأى أمرا واحدا فلم لا تأخذ بالقدر المشترك بينهم الذي تكون فيه على كلا القولين مطبقا للسنة والتشويه الحاصل ليس رأيا لي ولكن حس والحس لا يمكن للإنسان أن يتراجع عنه وعلى كل حال أنا لم أركز على قضية التشويه ولكن ذكرتها تبعا لا أصلا ولكن الراد يجعلها وكأنها الأصل في كلامي ويركز عليها ويترك التركيز على أصل المسألة فمسألة التشويه ما هي إلا ذكر حكمة للحكم الشرعي وكل مسلم في الليل والنهار يذكر ما يظهر له من حكم الشريعة ولا يقال له من ذكر هذه الحكمة وما الدليل عليها من النقل . إذا ما كانت موافقة للواقع .
وإذا كان الإمام مالك صرح بأن حلق الشارب بدعة ومثلة وقد ذكر ابن التركماني أن الحف عنده والحلق سواء وذكرت في كلامي السابق عن بعض المالكية أن مالكا يرى تحريم الحلق وكراهة الحف وكذلك الليث يصرح بكراهة ذلك ولا ندري ما قصد بالكراهة المعنى الاصطلاحي أم غيره فالقول بالكراهة قول معتبر فليس على من يرى هذه الكراهة ضير أن يوضح ذلك 
ولا ينبغي أن يؤخذ من كلامه كلمة قالها تبعا ليس أصلا ويدندن حولها ولا يناقش أصل المسألة
من حيث ورودها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هل ورد عنه هذا الحف الذي هو شبيه بالحلق أم خلاف ذلك فهذه المسألة كان ينبغي أن يدور حولها النقاش أما أن يقول شخص أنا في حسي وبصري ومشاهدتي أرى ذلك تشويها فهذا يترك للقارئ هو يحكم بنفسه ولا يقال له أخطأ القائل أو أصاب فالحس أمر لا يحتاج إلى استدلال .
وأما الأخوة الإسلامية فهي كما قلت لا شك لا تنقض عراها لمسألة فقهية لا سيما في مسألة اختلف فيها الصحابة بل تزداد تشبثا وقوة .
وأنا لا ألزمك برأيي كما أنت لا تلزمني برأيك وإنما كل يوضح ما عنده من العلم بدون إلزام .
وأشاركك الرأي أن هذا القدر من المحاورة كاف فقد بين كل رأيه والله أعلم بالصواب وإليه المرجع والمآب . 
 ............................
قلت الآن:
ومن هنا توقف الحوار بيننا...والعجيب أنك لم تنقل شيئا من كلامي، بل اكتفيت بتساؤلات الأخ زوايا ، ما هكذا تورد الإبل...
وصلى الله وسلم هلى نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## عبد الله نياوني

وهنا أصل الحوار، وهو بين الأخ غالب الساقي والأخ زوايا..ومداخلتي..  .
http://www.almeshkat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73420

----------


## عامر بن بهجت

السلام عليكم 
أخي غالب الساقي:
س1/ هل المفرد المضاف من صيغ العموم لديك؟
س2/ هل ترى جواز تخصيص العموم بقول الصحابي؟ أم لا؟
س3/ هل ترى جواز تخصيص العموم بقول الصحابي الذي خالفه غيره؟
س4/ هل ترى أن قول الخلفاء الأربعة أو بعضهم حجة إذا خالفهم غيرهم من الصحابة أم لا؟

بوركت

----------


## أشجعي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ عبدالله,

----------


## غالب الساقي

الأخ عامر بن بهجت جزاك الله خيرا 
هذا الذي كنت أوده هو الطرح العلمي 
مع سعة الصدر وعذر المخالف وكل يستدل لقوله بما يراه بدون تحجير على الآخرين 
بخلاف الذي جعل قول إنسان أحس كذا أرى بعيني كذا محور النقاش وضرب صفحا عن البحث العلمي حتى بعضهم يقول أريد دليلا قطعيا على أن حف الشارب بما يشبه الحلق تشويه مع أننا لا نشترط القطع في العقيدة فكيف بمثل هذا
فجزاك الله خيرا أنت أول من بدأ يتحدث بالمنطق العلمي فأرجو أن توضح لنا رأيك من الناحية العلمية مع التطبيقات الأصولية كاملا تاما فليس بين أحد والحق عداوة .
وإذا لم تتسع صدورنا لبحث المسائل الفقهية بالحجة والبرهان مع طيب الكلام وحسن الخلق فقد نالنا سوء كبير
وحتى لا يضيع وقتي سدى فأنا  سأهمل أي كلام ليس علميا في الموضوع وأعرض عنه إن شاء الله أما الكلام العلمي كطرحك لهذه القواعد الفقهية التي لعلها تكون مفتاحا لبحث المسألة علميا من قبل طلبة العلم فسآخذه بعين الاعتبار لكونه هو طريق الترجيح العلمي وهو الذي ينفع القارئ والباحث بارك الله فيك

----------


## غالب الساقي

إلى الأخ عبد الله نياوني حفظه الله ورعاه
كيف تلزمني أن أنقل كلامك وأنا لم أذكر اسمك أصلا
هذا أمر عجيب غريب
يا أخي لا تضع وقتي أرجوك أرجوك أسألك بالله لا تضع وقتي سدى
أسألك بالذي علم بالقلم علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم 
أن لا تشغلني بكلام ليس فيه فائدة

----------


## عبد الله نياوني

أخي غالب الساقي..سامحك الله...
أولا موضوع مقالك هو: (موقف الإمام الألباني من حلق الشارب الذي شاع في هذا الزمان بين السلفيين)
حتى تعلم أنك جانبت المنطق العلمي في خضم مقالك...
قلت ما يلي:




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> فالنصيحة لإخواني السلفيين أن يتركوا ما شاع بينهم في هذا الوقت من تخفيف الشارب بما يشبه الحلق فإنه تشويه في خلق الإنسان ولا يحتجوا بفعل ابن عمر رضي الله عنه لأنه قد خالفه أبوه وغيره من الصحابة وحديث المغيرة يدل على أن السنة في الشارب كما قال الإمام مالك ومالك كان يأخذ مثل ذلك عن أهل المدينة .
> وحلق الشارب أو تخفيفه بما يشبه الحلق فيه تشويه للخلقة ولا ينبغي أن يرى السلفيون في منظر مشوه . 
> والله تعالى أعلم
> كتبه غالب الساقي المشرف على موقع روضة السلفيين www.salafien.com


..........................
فقولك : فإنه تشويه لخلق الله..ليس علميا أولا ثم لا يتناسب مع العنوان..
وأنت حر في عدم العمل بنصيحتي بهذا الخصوص، لكنك حينها مخالف للألباني  وجمع غفير من علماء العصر..
وقولك: ولا يحتجوا بفعل ابن عمر لأنه قد خالفه أبوه وغيره من الصحابة..
هذا أيضا ليس منطقا علميا لذلك سألناك هل أنكروا عليه!!! واللام في قولك (لأنه قد خالفه..) لعلك تعرفها في اللغة
ولولا زيادتك على موقف الألباني مما في جعبتك لمانوقشت= هلا اكتفيت بذكر موقف الألباني من المسألة كما هو العنوان...
................
وأما نقلي لمداخلاتي..فكفى أن القارئ اتطلع على كتمانك لبعض الحقائق...
..................
وعلى العموم  دعك والأخ عبدالله نياوني...وكلامه الغير المفيد...ولا تضيع الوقت معه...
..............
وهاهو الأخ الفاضل ظننت أنه الحامل للمنطقي العلمي، وقد سألك، فهلا أجبت ..
...............
مع العلم أن لدي مآخذ كثيرة غير ما ذكر ولكن كما قلت لك سابقا، وقتي ثمين من صرفه في المد والجزر في هكذا مسائل ..
...........وبارك الله فيك.........

----------


## محمّد الأمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حف الشارب هو حلق حافته وهو الثابت عن ابن عمر لا حلق الشارب كله فهذا بدعة يضرب من يفعلها في مذهب مالك. وهو من أعلم الناس بمذهب ابن عمر، ورواية مالك عن نافع عن ابن عمر تسمى بسلسلة الذهب. ولو كان ابن عمر يحلق شاربه كما توهم البعض لما قال مالك: هذه بدعة ظهرت في الناس

----------


## غالب الساقي

خلاصة ما سبق من بحثي : 
فسرالإمام الألباني في آداب الزفاف قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "أنهكوا الشوارب" بقوله : 
"أي : بالغوا في القص ومثله " جزوا " والمراد المبالغة في قص ما طال على الشفة لا حلق الشارب كله فإنه خلاف السنة العملية الثابتة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولهذا لما سئل مالك عمن يحفي شاربه ؟ قال : أرى أن يوجع ضربا وقال لمن يحلق شاربه : هذه بدعة ظهرت في الناس رواه البيهقي وانظر " فتح الباري " ( 10 / 285 - 286 ) ولهذا كان مالك وافر الشارب ولما سئل عن ذلك قال : حدثني زيد بن أسلم عن عامر بن عبد الله بن الزبير أن عمر رضي الله عنه كان إذا غضب فتل شاربه ونفخ رواه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " بسند صحيح وروى هو وأبو زرعة في " تاريخه " والبيهقي : أن خمسة من الصحابة كانوا يقمون ( أي يستأصلون ) شواربهم يقمون مع طرف الشفة " . وسنده حسن انتهى كلام شيخنا الألباني .
وقال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الضعيفة
(ج / ص 3):
"وإذا عرفت ما تقدم ؛ يتبين لك أن الإحفاء غير ثابت عن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم فعلاً ، وإنما ثبت عن بعض الصحابة ، كما ثبت عن بعضهم خلافه ، وهو إحفاء ما على طرف الشفة ، وهو الذي [ثبت] من فعله صلي الله عليه وسلم في شارب المغيرة كما سيأتي بعد صفحات . وهذا الإحفاء هو المراد بالأحاديث القولية الآمرة بالإحفاء وما في معناها ، وليس أخذ الشارب كله ؛ لمنافاته لقوله صلي الله عليه وسلم :
"من لم يأخذ من شاربه ...". والأحاديث يفسر بعضها بعضاً ، وهو الذي اختاره الإمام مالك ، ثم النووي وغيره ، وهو الصواب إن شاء الله تعالى " انتهى كلام شيخنا رحمه الله
وقد سألته في الهاتف عمن يخفف شاربه تخفيفا قريبا من الحلق فقال هو كالحلق .
وكان شيخنا الألباني رحمه الله شديد النهي عن حلق الشارب أو تخفيفه قريبا من الحلق حتى إنني دخلت عليه في مرض موته وقد أنهكه المرض وكان معنا رجل قد حف شاربه بما يشبه الحلق فنهاه عن ذلك وبين له أنه خلاف المشروع
قال ابن القيم في في زاد المعاد - (ج 1 / ص 171):
واختلف السلف في قص الشارب و حلقه أيهما أفضل ؟ فقال مالك في موطئه : يؤخذ من الشارب حتى تبدو أطراف الشفه وهو الإطار ولا يجزه فيمثل بنفسه وذكر ابن عبد الحكم عن مالك قال : يحفي الشارب ويعفي اللحى وليس إحفاء الشارب حلقه وأرى أن يؤدب من حلق شاربه وقال ابن القاسم عنه : إحفاء الشارب وحلقه عندي مثلة قال مالك : وتفسير حديث النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في إحفاء الشارب إنما هو الإطار وكان يكره أن يؤخذ من أعلاه وقال : أشهد في حلق الشارب أنه بدعة وأرى أن يوجع ضربا من فعله قال مالك : وكان عمر بن الخطاب إذا كربه أمر نفخ فجعل رجله بردائه وهو يفتل شاربه وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز : السنة في الشارب الإطار " انتهى 
وقد جاء في الفواكه الدواني على رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني - (ج 8 / ص 183):
" فَتَلَخَّصَ أَنَّ السُّنَّةَ عِنْدَ مَالِكٍ قَصُّ طَرَفِ الشَّارِبِ فَقَطْ ، وَأَمَّا قَصُّ جَمِيعِهِ فَمَكْرُوهٌ عِنْدَهُ وَعِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ ، وَأَمَّا جَزُّهُ فَهُوَ حَرَامٌ عِنْدَهُ "
قال النووي رحمه الله في شرح مسلم - (ج 1 / ص 418) :
وَالْمُخْتَار فِي الشَّارِب تَرْكُ الِاسْتِئْصَال وَالِاقْتِصَار عَلَى مَا يَبْدُو بِهِ طَرَف الشَّفَة . 
وقال الحافظ ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في التمهيد - (ج 21 / ص 66) : إنما في هذا الباب أصلان أحدهما أحفوا الشوارب وهو لفظ مجمل محتمل للتأويل والثاني قص الشارب وهو مفسر والمفسر يقضي على المجمل مع ما روي فيه أن إبراهيم أول من قص شاربه وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قص الشارب من الفطرة يعني فطرة الإسلام وهو عمل أهل المدينة وهو أولى ما قيل به في هذا الباب والله الموفق للصواب "
وجاء في التمهيد - (ج 21 / ص 64):
"وذكر ابن وهب عن الليث بن سعد قال لا أحب لأحد أن يحلق شاربه جدا حتى يبدو الجلد وأكرهه ولكن يقصر الذي على طرف الشارب وأكره أن يكون طويل الشاربين"
وجاء في الجوهر النقي لابن التركماني - (ج 1 / ص 150):
" قال * (باب كيف الأخذ من الشارب) (ذكر) فيه (عن عبد العزيز الاويسى قال ذكر مالك إحفاء بعض الناس شواربهم فقال ينبغى أن يضرب من صنع ذلك فليس حديث النبي عليه السلام في الإحفاء ولكن يبدى حرف الشفتين والفم * قال مالك حلق الشارب بدعة ظهرت في الناس * قال البيهقى) كأنه حمل الإحفاء المأمور به في الخبر على الأخذ من الشارب بالجز دون الحلق وإنكاره وقع للحلق دون الإحفاء والوهم وقع من الراوى عنه في إنكار الإحفاء مطلقا) * قلت * قول مالك ولكن يبدى حرف الشفتين والفم معناه يترك الباقي وذلك دليل على أنه أنكر الإحفاء مطلقا سواء كان بالحلق أو بالجز فلا وهم من الراوى ويدل عليه أيضا ما حكى ابن القاسم عنه أنه قال إحفاء الشارب عندي مثلة وقوله في الموطأ يؤخذ من الشارب حتى يبدو طرف الشفة وهو الإطار ولا يجزه فيمثل بنفسه *" انتهى من الجوهر النقي 
من اقتنع بهذا الرأي فليأخذ به ومن لم يقتنع به فلا يأخذ فلست ملزما أحدا

----------


## غالب الساقي

[quote]


> أخي غالب الساقي..سامحك الله...
> أولا موضوع مقالك هو: (موقف الإمام الألباني من حلق الشارب الذي شاع في هذا الزمان بين السلفيين)
> حتى تعلم أنك جانبت المنطق العلمي في خضم مقالك...
> قلت ما يلي:
> ..........................
> فقولك : فإنه تشويه لخلق الله..ليس علميا أولا ثم لا يتناسب مع العنوان..
> وأنت حر في عدم العمل بنصيحتي بهذا الخصوص، لكنك حينها مخالف للألباني  وجمع غفير من علماء العصر..


أخي بارك الله فيك القول بأن من وضع عنوانا يجب عليه أن ينحصر فيه ولا يخرج عنه في قليل ولا كثير ليس بسديد وليس عليه دليل لا من كتاب ولا من سنة ولا من إجماع ولا من عقل ولا من فطرة وهذه كتب العلماء تضع العنواين ولا تنحصر بها فمثلا كتب التفاسير تسمى تفسير القرآن مع ما فيه من مسائل كثيرة لا تعد تفسيرا للقرآن الكريم تدخل في مباحث أخرى وكذلك شروح الأحاديث وقاعدة الحكم بالأغلب ترد على فكرتك التي تشغلنا به مرة أخرى عن صلب الموضوع وهو أن الشيخ الألباني ينكر هذا الذي شاع بين السلفيين في هذا الزمان أنكره بكتابته وأنكره بفعله وكان من رآه فعل ذلك نهاه فلا تحاول أن تصرف أسماع الناس عن هذا الرأي تعصبا للرأي الآخر الذي شوه منظر السلفيين أقول هذا مع عذري لهم وعدم إلزامي بهذا الرأي ولكن بيانا  لرأي فقهي هو أرجح في نظري من هذا الرأي الذي ساد في هذا الوقت بعد موت شيخنا الألباني رحمه الله . ثم إن العنوان يفهم منه أن في ثنايا الكلام سيكون بيان لرأي الشيخ في هذا الموضوع فليس في العنوان صيغة حصر فإن كان في الكلام بيان موقف الشيخ الألباني فقد تحقق العنوان وإن زاد بعد ذلك ما زاد وزعمك أنني خالفت الشيخ الألباني في قولي أنه تشويه مجانب للمنطق العلمي لأنك لا تستطيع أن تأتي بكلمة عن الشيخ أنه قال ليس تشويها فكيف أكون مخالفا له في ذلك فاتق الله ولا تتعصب لرأيك حتى يخرجك التعصب عن المنطق العلمي المطلوب هو البحث العلمي لا إضاعة الأوقات وإشغال الناس بكلام لا قيمة له .
والقول بأن حلق الشارب مثلة أي تشويه قبل أن يقوله أحد هو محسوس فإن صح الدليل على استحبابه سلمنا للدليل وقدمنا الدليل على كل رأي ونظر وإن لم يصح الدليل فلنا القول به كما قال العلماء في مسائل كثيرة أنها لا تفعل لكونها تشويها وهذا أمر مشهور عند الفقهاء يعلمه من يقرأ في كتبهم .
ومع ذلك كله فالإمام مالك زادنا علما بأنه تشويه حين صرح بكونه مثلة والمثلة هي التشويه كما هو مشهور عند أهل العلم 
فمن يحلق شاربه من الإخوة فهو مشوه لصورته عند الإمام مالك وقد
وافقه عدد من أهل العلم على ذلك ويكفي أن الحس يوافقه فلا داعي للامتراء في هذا الأمر 
وتبقى مسألة القص الشديد الذي يظهر فاعله كالحالق حتى لا تكاد تميزه عن الحالق هذا في نظري تشويه أيضا لأن هذا أمر محسوس ولا تستطيع أن تمنعني من أن أنطق بما هو محسوس فإن من يفعل ذلك من الإخوة تكون صورته مشوهة في الأغلب ولا تستطيع النظر إلى وجهه نظرا كاملا هذا حسي وشعوري وقد سألت كثيرا من الإخوة فشاركوني في هذا الرأي وإن شئت أن تنكر المحسوس فأنكره فهذا شأنك وإن كنت لا أرى هذا التشويه دائما ولكن في الأغلب .
فالحس دليل كاف وظاهر كلام الإمام مالك عدم الفرق بين الحلق وما يماثله من القص لكون النتيجة المحسوسة من حيث التشويه حاصل ولكون مالك حدد رأيه بأن السنة هي الإطار وأنه يكره الأخذ من أعلاه وأنا لم أفتر على الشيخ الألباني كما أنت افتريت عليه بزعمك أنني خالفته حين قلت هو تشويه مع ظاهر كلام الشيخ الألباني حين سألته عن الحف بما يشبه الحلق قال هو مثله ظاهره المساواة في التشويه ولكن لشدة الخوف من أن أنسب للعلماء ما لم يقولوه لم أنسب ذلك للشيخ تحريا للصدق مع أنك لم تتحر الصدق حين ذكرت أنني خالفت الشيخ وأشغلتنا عن صلب الموضوع بكلام لا فائدة منه كما أشغلتنا قبل ذلك بإلزامي أن أنقل كلامك مع أنني لم أذكر اسمك ولم أذكر أنني أنقل مناقشة بين طرفين وإنما ذكرت أنني أنقل ردي الذي أتحمل مسؤوليته



> وقولك: ولا يحتجوا بفعل ابن عمر لأنه قد خالفه أبوه وغيره من الصحابة..
> هذا أيضا ليس منطقا علميا لذلك سألناك هل أنكروا عليه!!! واللام في قولك (لأنه قد خالفه..) لعلك تعرفها في اللغة


ليس منطقيا أن أقول لأنه خالفه وأنت تقول هل أنكروا عليه وأنا لم أقل أنكروا عليه أو لم ينكروا قلت خالفه وقال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الضعيفة
(ج / ص 3):
"وإذا عرفت ما تقدم ؛ يتبين لك أن الإحفاء غير ثابت عن النبي صلي الله عليهوسلم فعلاً ، وإنما ثبت عن بعض الصحابة ، كما ثبت عن بعضهم خلافه ، وهو إحفاء ماعلى طرف الشفة ، وهو الذي [ثبت] من فعله صلي الله عليه وسلم في شارب المغيرة كماسيأتي بعد صفحات . وهذا الإحفاء هو المراد بالأحاديث القولية الآمرة بالإحفاء ومافي معناها ، وليس أخذ الشارب كله ؛ لمنافاته لقوله صلي الله عليه وسلم :
"من لم يأخذ من شاربه ...". والأحاديث يفسر بعضها بعضاً ، وهو الذي اختاره الإمام مالك ،ثم النووي وغيره ، وهو الصواب إن شاء الله تعالى " انتهى كلام شيخنا رحمه الله
ثم القول بأنه يشترط أن ينكروا عليه حتى نقول بعدم الاحتجاج بفعله هذا يحتاج إلى وقفة وتأمل وفيه نظر لعلنا نتطرق إليه فيما بعد 



> ولولا زيادتك على موقف الألباني مما في جعبتك لمانوقشت= هلا اكتفيت بذكر موقف الألباني من المسألة كما هو العنوان...


................
بأي عقل أو شرع تلمزني بذلك وقد سبق الجواب على ما تقول وما تقعقع به ما هو إلا تشويش على صلب الموضوع وخروج عن المنطق العلمي السديد . وما كلامك إلا رد لكلام الألباني رحمه الله ولكن لكونك لا تجرؤ على التصريح بذلك توهم أن قولي يخالف قول الألباني في صلب الموضوع وما قلت ما قلت إلا تأكيدا لكلام الشيخ وترجيحا له وأنت تحاول إبطاله ولا أحرم عليك ذلك ولكن بالحجة لا بالتهويش .



> وأما نقلي لمداخلاتي..فكفى أن القارئ اتطلع على كتمانك لبعض الحقائق...


..................
أي حقائق كتمتها ما أدري كيف تتصور في ذهنك مثل هذه الأفكار هل عندك من ذكر قولا من الأقوال الفقهية المترجحة لديه وقال هذا هو قول فلان وفلان من العلماء يكون كاتما للقول الآخر لو أردت أن أجمع لك مجلدا من كلام أهل العلم وفتاويهم لجمعت في هذا الأسلوب الذي جعلته كتمانا للعلم وها أنا نقلت كلام الشيخ الألباني في آداب الزفاف حول المسألة فهل تقول إن الشيخ الألباني كتم .
ولكنك في الحقيقة تصرف السلفيين عن رأي الشيخ الألباني إلى كلام فارغ لا داعي له أصلا  حولت المسألة بدل أن ينظر فيها من حيث الأدلة هل ما رجحه الألباني صواب أم خطأ وهو رأي واضح له في تصويب خلاف ما ينتشر بين السلفيين اليوم إلى مسألة ذكرت تبعا لا أصلا مع أن ذكر التشويه في مسائل الفقه كسبب أو حكمة أو علة مشهور في كتب الفقه وموافق لمقاصد الشريعة وليس غريبا عنها ولكنه غريب عليك .



> وعلى العموم  دعك والأخ عبدالله نياوني...وكلامه الغير المفيد...ولا تضيع الوقت معه...


أين الكلام العلمي الذي تشير إليه أوضحه لي هل هو كتماني للحقائق الرهيبة التي أظهرتها وقبل أن تتكلم بها كنت قد نبهت عليها حين ذكرت أن المسألة خلافية وأنه لا يجوز الهجر فيها ولا التشنيغ ومع ذلك لم تكتف بذلك كله وأظهرت وكأنك تظهر مستورا مكنونا لا يعلمه إلا النزر اليسير من الناس .
وعلى كل حال فظني بك أنك تريد خيرا وفيك الخير إن شاء الله والله سبحانه يتغمدنا جميعا برحمته فكلنا عرضة للزلل .
..............



> وهاهو الأخ الفاضل ظننت أنه الحامل للمنطقي العلمي، وقد سألك، فهلا أجبت ..


وهذا أيضا إلزام في غير محله فمن قال لك أنني التزمت بالرد على كل سائل ومن ألزمني بالرد على كل سائل ممن تجب طاعته ولمَ أرد على كل سائل إلا إذا عددتني جاهلا لكوني لم أرد فأنا أقر لك بقلة علمي وأنني لست عالما وأختصر عليك الطريق ولكن هذه المسائل التي ذكرها لا يجهلها طويلب علم فضلا عن عالم ولكن أنا أنتظر تطبيقه لهذه الأصول على المسألة لأفهم كيف يمكن أن نتعاون على فهمها فهما أصوليا دقيقا لذلك شكرته لكونه يفتح باب النقاش العلمي لا الكلام الذي لا داعي له وفيه إضاعة لأوقات القراء فضلا عن أوقاتنا .
...............



> مع العلم أن لدي مآخذ كثيرة غير ما ذكر ولكن كما قلت لك سابقا، وقتي ثمين من صرفه في المد والجزر في هكذا مسائل ..


لو كان وقتك ثمينا لم تترك أصل المسألة وتأتي بكلام جله لا علاقة له في صلب الموضوع  وما هو إلا تعصب محض للرأي ولم تكتف مني لإتاحة الفرصة للبحث العلمي والتصريح بأن المسألة خلافية لا يجوز التشدد فيها ولكن البيان مطلوب ومع ذلك كله أدخلتني في صراع مضيعة للوقت لا حاجة إليه واصفا لي بما وصفت لصرف الناس عن مسألة عمت بها البلوى في هذا الزمان تستوجب منا الوقوف عندها والبحث المتأني فيها حتى لا نقع في التشويه ونحن نظن أنه سنة أقول هذا بناء على اقتناعي بقول بعض الأئمة  مالك والألباني والنووي وغيرهم .
أما من كان مقتنعا بالرأي الآخر فلا حرج عليه ولكن أدعوه كما أدعو نفسي للتأمل في المسألة أكثر والترجيح عند عدم النص الواضح بمقاصد الشريعة .



> وبارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك الله أسأل الله أن يجعل عملنا خالصا لوجهه وأن يقينا شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا وأن يجعل ما يعلمنا حجة لنا لا علينا بمنه وكرمه .

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

هل يجوز تخفيف الشارب بالماكنة كثيراً؟


الشيخ مشهور حسن ال سلمان 


السؤال 221: هل يجوز تخفيف الشارب بالماكنة كثيراً؟ 

الجواب: ورد في الشارب أحاديث كثيرة، منها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: {جزوا الشارب}، ومنها: {قصوا الشارب}، ومنها: {أنهكوا الشارب}، وأشدها الإنهاك وحلق الشارب لا يجوز، وحلقه في الشرع أشد من حلق اللحية، لذا قال الإمام مالك: (حلق الشارب مُثْلَة يعزر فاعله)، أي يضرب ويهان، وفيه تشبه بالنساء.

          أما تخفيف الشارب كثيراً فجائز، بل هو السنة، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: {أنهكوا الشارب}، ومعناه: خذوه أخذاً شديداً، حتى لو أن البشرة ظهرت منه بعد الأخذ، لكان حسناً، فأخذه بالماكنة لا حرج؛ لأن فيه امتثال لأمره صلى الله عليه وسلم.

شبكة المنهاجhttp://www.almenhaj.net/makal.php?linkid=573

----------


## غالب الساقي

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجود الخلاف في المسألة أمر معروف والكل يقر به ولكن نريد الترجيح ما هو الراجح بالدليل ؟
ومن لم يستطع الترجيح بالدليل فالترجيح يكون بأوجه كثيرة كطمأنينة القلب أو الاحتياط أو غير ذلك والذي يظهر لي أن الترجيح لمن لم يترجح لديه المسألة  بالدليل لقول الألباني في المسألة لكونه الموافق للفطرة فصور من يخفف شاربه بما يشبه الحلق لا أراها تتوافق مع الفطرة فأرجو تأمل هذه المسألة وأنا أطلب من إخواني طلبة العلم أن يبدي كل رأيه في هذه المسألة من حيث الدليل أولا ومن حيث الفطرة ثانيا ما هو الأوفق للفطرة هل هو ما يشبه الحلق أم أخذ ما نزل على الشفه أو إبقاء شيء من الشارب للمحافظة على الجمال وعدم الوصول إلى درجة صورة غير متوافقة مع الفطرة مع أن العلماء ذكروا في أشياء أن النهي عنها من أجل أنها مثلة أو تشويه والإمام مالك ذكر أن حلق الشارب مثلة أي تشويه وظاهر كلامه عدم الفرق بين الحلق بالموسى أو القص بالمقص الذي يصل به فاعله إلى صورة مساوية للحلق لكون النتيجة واحدة فهل عندنا دليل واضح على هذا الذي شاع الآن على خلاف صور مشايخنا الكبار فصور مشايخنا الكبار الذين رأيتهم يبقى شيء من الشارب يحصل به الجمال وزاد الألباني على ذلك الإنكار على من يحف شاربه شديدا كما شاهدته منه بنفسي 
ومع ذلك لا أقول إلا أن المسألة اجتهادية لا إنكار فيها على المخالف ولكن البيان والنصيحة والإقناع فيها طيب مع احترام الرأي الآخر . 
وأرجو الانتباه حديث المغيرة واضح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شرع القص .
وورد عنه قص الشارب فكان حمل المجمل الوارد في كلامه صلى الله عليه وسلم على المفسر .
فهو دليل كما ترون قوي لقول مالك ومن وافقه .
وأقوى ما يستدل به من يرى الحف هو أفعال لصحابة كرام رضي الله عنهم ولكنها معارضة بمثلها وبحديث المغيرة بن شعبة فإذا كان الأمر كذلك نريد أن نعرف ما الداعي إلى هذا التحول عن القص الذي هو جمال إلى الحف الذي يشبه الحلق الذي هو مخالف للجمال مع قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله جميل يجب الجمال " وكون تحسين الهيئة مما هو مشروع في ديننا حتى عدوا التحسينيات من مقاصد الشريعة .
نسأل الله أن يسددنا جميعا للرأي الصواب الذي يحبه ويرضاه .

----------


## مسلم التميمي

اذا كان المنهج الأثري هو فهم الكتاب والسنة على نهج السلف فإن السلف قد فهموا أن الإحفاء أنه هو التخفيف وليس الحلق ، ولا أدل عى ذلك من  عمل أهل المدينة ؛ حيث قال  : مالك : ما هو من عمل الناس ؛ بل رآه بدعة ، وهذا صحيح إذا فعله المرء تدينا .
وهذه المسألة من التطبيقات الصحيحة لعمل أهل المدينة في فهم النصوص؛ فهو قرينة ظاهرة على هديهم .

----------


## أبو عثمان السلفي

[justify]«قال إبراهيم بن أبي علية: رأيت مِن أصحاب رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: عبد الله بن عمرو بن عبد الله بن أم حرام، وواثلة بن الأسقع وغيرهما: يلبسون البرانس، ويعفون شواربهم، ولا يحفون حتى ترى الجلدة، ولكن قصاً حسناً يكشفون الشفة، ويصفرون بالورس، ويخضبون بالحناء والكتم».[/justify]
[«تاريخ بغداد»، وحسَّن إسناده د.بشار عواد]

----------


## أنصاري الإندونيسي

هذه المسألة خلافية وقد تشدد مالك في هذا وقد ورد الآثار عن الصحابة من يحلق شواربهم، فقال الحافظ في التفح:
(( وبعض العلماء إلى التخيير في ذلك قلت هو الطبري فإنه حكى قول مالك وقول الكوفيين ونقل عن أهل اللغة أن الاحفاء الاستئصال ثم قال دلت السنة على الأمرين ولا تعارض فإن القص يدل على أخذ البعض والاحفاء يدل على أخذ الكل وكلاهما ثابت فيتخير فيما شاء وقال بن عبد البر الاحفاء محتمل لأخذ الكل والقص مفسر للمراد والمفسر مقدم على المجمل اه ويرجح قول الطبري ثبوت الأمرين معا في الأحاديث المرفوعة فأما الاقتصار على القص ففي حديث المغيرة بن شعبة ضفت النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم وكان شاربي وفي فقصه على سواك أخرجه أبو داود واختلف في المراد بقوله على سواك فالراجح أنه وضع سواكا عند الشفة تحت الشعر وأخذ الشعر بالمقص وقيل المعنى قصه على أثر سواك أي بعد ما تسوك ويؤيد الأول ما أخرجه البيهقي في هذا الحديث قال فيه فوضع السواك تحت الشارب وقص عليه وأخرج البزار من حديث عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أبصر رجلا وشاربه طويل فقال ائتوني بمقص وسواك فجعل السواك على طرفه ثم أخذ ما جاوزه وأخرج الترمذي من حديث بن عباس وحسنه كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يقص شاربه وأخرج البيهقي والطبراني من طريق شرحبيل بن مسلم الخولاني قال رأيت خمسة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقصون شواربهم أبو أمامة الباهلي والمقدام بن معدي كرب الكندي وعتبة بن عوف السلمي والحجاج بن عامر الثمالي وعبد الله بن بسر وأما الاحفاء ففي رواية ميمون بن مهران عن عبد الله بن عمر قال ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم المجوس فقال إنهم يوفون سبالهم ويحلقون لحاهم فخالفوهم قال فكان بن عمر يستقرض سبلته فيجزها كما يجز  الشاة أو البعير أخرجه الطبري والبيهقي وأخرجا من طريق عبد الله بن أبي رافع قال رأيت أبا سعيد الخدري وجابر بن عبد الله وبن عمر ورافع بن خديج وأبا أسيد الأنصاري وسلمة بن الأكوع وأبا رافع ينهكون شواربهم كالحلق لفظ الطبري وفي رواية البيهقي يقصون شواربهم مع طرف الشفة وأخرج الطبري من طرق عن عروة وسالم والقاسم وأبي سلمة أنهم كانوا يحلقون شواربهم وقد تقدم في أول الباب أثر بن عمر أنه كان يحفي شاربه حتى ينظر إلى بياض الجلد لكن كل ذلك محتمل لأن يراد استئصال جميع الشعر النابت على الشفة العليا ومحتمل لأن يراد استئصال ما يلاقي حمرة الشفة من أعلاها ولا يستوعب بقيتها نظرا إلى المعنى في مشروعية ذلك وهو مخالفة المجوس والأمن من التشويش على الآكل وبقاء زهومه المأكول فيه وكل ذلك يحصل بما ذكرنا وهو الذي يجمع مفترق الأخبار الواردة في ذلك وبذلك جزم الداودي في شرح أثر بن عمر المذكور وهو مقتضى تصرف البخاري لأنه أورد أثر بن عمر وأورد بعده حديثه وحديث أبي هريرة في قص الشارب فكأنه أشار إلى أن ذلك هو المراد من الحديث))

وأورد الطحاوي بعض الآثار في ذلك في ((شرح معاني الآثار)):
مَا قَدْ حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي عَقِيلٍ , قَالَ: ثنا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ , قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ , قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ أَبِي خَالِدٍ , قَالَ: رَأَيْتُ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ وَوَاثِلَةَ بْنَ الْأَسْقَعِ , يُحْفِيَانِ شَوَارِبَهُمَا وَيُعْفِيَانِ لِحَاهُمَا , وَيُصَفِّرَانِه  َا " قَالَ إِسْمَاعِيلُ:


6566 - وَحَدَّثَنِي عُثْمَانُ بْنُ عُبَيْدِ اللهِ بْنِ رَافِعٍ الْمَدَنِيُّ , قَالَ: " رَأَيْتُ عَبْدَ اللهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ , وَأَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ , وَأَبَا سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيَّ , وَأَبَا أُسَيْدٍ السَّاعِدِيَّ , وَرَافِعَ بْنَ خَدِيجٍ , وَجَابِرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللهِ , وَأَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ , وَسَلَمَةَ بْنَ الْأَكْوَعِ , يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ "
6567 - حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ النُّعْمَانِ، قَالَ: ثنا أَبُو ثَابِتٍ، قَالَ: ثنا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللهِ بْنِ أَبِي رَافِعٍ، قَالَ: رَأَيْتُ أَبَا سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيَّ , وَأَبَا أُسَيْدٍ , وَرَافِعَ بْنَ خَدِيجٍ , وَسَهْلَ بْنَ سَعْدٍ وَعَبْدَ اللهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ , وَجَابِرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللهِ وَأَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ §يُحْفُونَ شَوَارِبَهُمْ "
6568 - حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي دَاوُدَ، قَالَ: ثنا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ يُونُسَ، قَالَ: ثنا عَاصِمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ " أَنَّهُ كَانَ §يُحْفِي شَارِبَهُ , حَتَّى يُرَى بَيَاضُ الْجِلْدِ "
6570 - حَدَّثَنَا فَهْدٌ، قَالَ: ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ُّ، قَالَ: ثنا شَرِيكٌ، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْحَلَبِيِّ، قَالَ: رَأَيْتُ ابْنَ عُمَرَ §يُحْفِي شَارِبَهُ , كَأَنَّهُ يَنْتِفُهُ "

----------

